

AskYC: How exactly does the 'saved' function work - thomasswift

Is there a way to save a certain post? Do I not have enough karma to save something?<p>If I want to track something, I have been leaving a comment, so that way it shows up in my threads. Sometimes my comments have not really added to the conversation, but I know I'll be able to quickly access it when I come back to the site.<p>Where am i going wrong?
======
rms
If you vote a story up or submit the story, it should show up on your saved
page.

~~~
thomasswift
Thanks!

